# BMW M Division Sales Exceed Entire Previous Year



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Any word on how sales break down for the M3 - sedan v. coupe?


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

i think the sales would double if they made the sedan look like coupe (the front of the car and the rear lights)
not many people want to buy a 2dr car, but they have to, because it looks way more cooler than the sedan


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

oh, LOL
i looked at the old m3 vs prius video again and accidentally noticed that the sedan DOES have coupe's front nose.
only normal 3 series sedan is different then?
then it's still 4dr > 2dr


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

oh, LOL
i looked at the old m3 vs prius video again and accidentally noticed that the sedan DOES have coupe's front nose.
only normal 3 series sedan is different then?
then it's still 4dr > 2dr if you buy an m3


----------

